

16-year old teen claims his search engine is 47% more accurate than Google - kshatrea
http://m.timesofindia.com/tech/tech-news/This-16-year-old-Indian-origin-teen-claims-his-search-engine-is-47-more-accurate-than-Google/articleshow/48553228.cms

======
VOYD
"60 hours to code a search engine", sounds like someone is spending daddy's
hard earned money at a high PR agency. Nothing solid in this article at all.
This made me LOL - "It understands what a user would like before it serves up
the results by dwelling deep into the content of the text, understanding the
underlying meaning"

------
smt88
It is laughable to suggest the search engine "accuracy" is universal and
measurable enough to say that it's "47%" better.

------
Nadya
_> To test the accuracy of each search engine, he limited his search query to
this year's news articles from The New York Times. He created several
fictitious users with different interests and corresponding web histories.
Tukrel then fed this information to both Google and his interest-based search
engine. Finally, the results from each search engine were compared._

Willing to bet the search phrase did not include "site:newyorktimes.com"

------
PaulHoule
Good for him!

